# General > PC & Console Gaming >  The Xbox 360 "ADD ME" thread

## Celtic YNWA

Seeing as there is a PS3 one i thought i would start an Xbox 360 one.

Xbox gamertag: Celtic YNWA

Currently playing: MW2, Forza 3 and the odd bit of rock band.

----------


## StacNKel

My OH is Rkid112 and mine is Stacy1983 add us if ya want he plays Modern Warfare, Forza 3....bit o everything really tbh and i play only now and again lol limited time an all that ha

----------


## Stefan

STEF26UK

I play rockband but usually only in the winter month. Very rarely that I find time in the summer...

----------


## celtic88chick

Mine is Tiny Since 1988, and i mainly play on MW2 and Forza 3, but i play a little bit of everything.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Rare that im on at the moment. Wont be off it when Halo Reach is out or fable 3. mine is Aegis

----------


## Vimto

My Husbands is BillyEspie add him if you want, he plays mostly all the new games like farcry 3, black ops 2, wwe 13 etc etc  :Smile:

----------


## phoenixtwin2

good old billy, hides well on infected :P mines my username PHOENIXTWIN2, im gta4, halo, black ops, blackops2, minecraft

----------

